# Tug Gem - Ex Beaver Gem



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Can any of our tug enthusiasts update me please on the whereabouts of the
small tug Gem, which was previously owned by Westminster Dredging and later Carmet Tugs.
After leaving service with Carmet Tugs a Preston businessman bought her as a going concern.
Since then have not heard anything more.

Regards
Keith


----------



## john richards (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi keith, Degzie posted the answer to your query regarding Tug GEM on the 24th september 2007. Look it up. Regards John Richards.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Look here, Keith
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=153133#post153133


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks John and Marconi.

Must have missed the reply on this one, sad she's no longer with us.

Regards Keith


----------



## waddas (Feb 12, 2010)

What a shame.... i spent the first year i did on tugs and dredging with the Beaver Gem. With Dougie Jardine on the MSC as a ploughing tug along side the WD Severn.

Sad to see her like that and knowing she has now gone 

Ollie


----------

